# Jan 11 Sayoc Seminar Michigan cancelled!!



## Guro_Jeff (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi to all!
Regretfully, i have to cancel out my date of January 11, 2003 for my seminar in Michigan... hopefully we can re-schedule that date soon!

I will be having my 2 day seminar in Indiana, January 25th and 26th.

I will be having attendees from CA coming at that time as well, hope to see some of you there, then.

If anyone else has an interest in Sayoc Kali seminars, please let me know as I am currently planning my 2003 seminar schedules.

Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2002)

I look forward to the Indiana seminar.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

Ooooh!  Sayoc Kali seminar!  Wish I could go.

But luckily for me, Guro Ray Dionaldo is having his FCS Gathering those same days, so I'll have to content myself with that 

Whoever ends up going, have fun and be sure to let us know how it went!

Cthulhu


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 17, 2002)

For people who don't know Jeff he is not only a talented knife player and skilled teacher, but a genuinely nice guy as well.  If he is in your area, and you are curious about Sayoc Kali, he gives a very good presentation.  
Chad


----------

